

CollectD: The system statistics collection daemon - icholy
http://collectd.org/

======
weddpros
I'm using it, but if you're using it, you're likely to monitor more than x
machines and you may have to compile it yourself (to include THE plugin you
need), and deploy it yourself... Example: Ubuntu 14.04LTS' collectd has the
right plugins for me, but 12.04 doesn't...

~~~
icholy
I'm using it to monitor a single machine. I didn't find anything that was as
lightweight and simple to configure.

